# can pigeons, get along with other birds?



## DeadIrishD

I was wondering if pigeons could get along with other species of birds, such as button quail, and doves and such.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Dan, my experience is they don't. A pigeon can attack and kill doves or quail particularly in aviaries or lofts. There may be exceptions but I wouldn't risk it. Same would go for songbirds.


----------



## Skyeking

I myself would recommend keeping different species of birds seperate. They all have different needs and living requirements. What is good for some species are not good for others. They may get along, but I would not leave them together without supervision and for any sleepovers. 

Doves may be the exception as some people I know keep them with rehab pigeons.


----------



## Victor

Absoultley, positively, without a doubt not confined together at all .The crew is right on top of things here! 

I read the post, but decided to go back and make a posting in what seems to be our new "music thread" and when I returned here it was all taken care of! 

I agree with everyone here. While they may all seem to live in perfect harmony outdoors, living together could lead to trouble or tragedy. 

Tooter, when outdoors, foreges, and can even eat together with the squirrels, the sparrows, bluejays and black birds,etc, but I would *never* put any of them together in a living arragement. 

The blackbirds are larger than Tooter, and they seem to be more cautious with him, and make it a point to give him his space, but if it came down to it, they I am sure they would be the Victor.  

Last month a squirrel managed to sneek into Tooters castle(the door was wide open) and he was not a happy camper. I will let you be the judge of "who" was impacted the most!


----------



## pdpbison

Some adult Pigeon Hens seem easy going with Doves or other species smaller Birds.

Some Male Pigeons also, sometimes, but it is certainly the exception.

I have one five month old non-releaseable male Pigeon who flies well, who hangs out with the four young and two adult Doves in here with never a contention, while he will wing slap and peck at 'some' of the other Pigeons if he feels them to intrude into his 'space'...some other Pigeons he enjoys being next to roosting or hanging out...

So, anyway, the rule seems to be "No"...but some individuals may be a exception.

Some adult male Pigeons are total tyrants! And will pester everyone else terribly...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon

In an outdoor setting that is a natural one, there is a balance of nature that the different species seem to abide with. We may view glimpses of a group of pigeons eating side by side w/finches, sparrows, morning doves etc. But none of the diners may feel "ownership" and so territorial issues may not be in play.

If a pigeon feels territorial, gracious dining manners in addition to other benevolent behaviors may very well be tossed to one side  .

fp


----------



## DeadIrishD

than can chinese owls get along with homing pigeons?


----------



## Skyeking

My little Satinettes get along fine with my homers, but they don't stay together for any length of time, because my homers are more aggressive and need more room, and have acces to outdoor flying with bob trap. Their coops are built seperately for different needs.


----------

